# Aeropress Setup



## ScottM (Jul 26, 2020)

Snapshot of my Aeropress setup before I dive into espresso!

Contains:



Aeropress


Porlex mini


Brifit 500gx0.01g scale


Bodum double walled glass


Cafe concetto superfine filter


Hexnub aeropress organiser


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

That's very tidy. Like it! Are those Bodum glasses strong enough to plunge an AP into though?


----------



## ScottM (Jul 26, 2020)

Skizz said:


> That's very tidy. Like it! Are those Bodum glasses strong enough to plunge an AP into though?


 I've never had a problem with the Bodum ones and I used to plunge hard.

I understand your concern though, a few weeks ago I used some cheaper double walled glasses that I'd been given as a gift and the following happened.


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Yikes!


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

ScottM said:


> Snapshot of my Aeropress setup before I dive into espresso!
> 
> Contains:
> 
> ...


 Nice setup, I could do with being more organised 😂


----------

